
Highrise is back with Basecamp - tortilla
https://m.signalvnoise.com/highrise-is-back-with-basecamp-c55fdcf28d9d
======
tortilla
Related:

[https://medium.com/@natekontny/moving-on-from-
highrise-94fb2...](https://medium.com/@natekontny/moving-on-from-
highrise-94fb26df67e7)

